

Wakemate: Nearly Final Update - rickharrison
http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/09/08/nearly-final-update/

======
dsplittgerber
This is from Wakemate's April 1st email:

"The next batch of units will ship no later July 30th, 2010. Based on your
pre-order date, you should expect your WakeMate no later than 07/30/2010, but
probably significantly sooner."

Wakemate has got to stop lying in emails. I give huge kudos to Wakemate for
trying and it's probably a lot tougher nut to crack than I can even imagine,
but Wakemate has - through repeatedly not fulfilling their promises - lost all
credibility in my eyes.

~~~
zaidf
_Wakemate has got to stop lying in emails...lost all credibility in my eyes._

Lying? So you really think they make these blog posts and give out dates
_knowing_ that they won't meet them? That would be lying. I, for one, don't
think they are lying.

Are they always off-schedule and could they better manage expectations?
Absolutely. But I don't think they are lying.

Many of us have had projects in life that just went on forever...each time
thinking that we're _almost_ there only to run into another hiccup. In
hindsight it seems obvious that we should just expect more problems and an
indefinite date--but when you are actually doing something you are so excited
to get out, you helplessly want to put a date time and again. I'd put the
wakemate launch in that box.

My guess is once they do the initial launch, they will have plenty of
information to make a more accurate prediction about future launches.

~~~
dsplittgerber
I think stating that your product "will ship no later than" when you know
there are still some serious issues to be worked out is lying. Whether they
actually know that they won't come in on schedule or just think it's
overwhelmingly possible they won't, makes no difference to me.

~~~
zaidf
If they don't know they won't come in on schedule, it's not lying. Sure, you
can make up your own definition of any word.

------
carbocation
Well, I'm glad they're making progress. In the meantime, for those of us who
intended for these to be holiday gifts _last year_ , does anyone recommend any
alternatives?

~~~
imack
<http://mdlabs.se/sleepcycle/>

Similar idea, except uses the accelerometer in the iPhone itself.

~~~
nodata
A friend of mine uses this. As long as you don't kick the phone on the floor
during your sleep it ends up cheaper :)

~~~
DrStalker
It also has the advantage of not having anything attached to your body while
you sleep, for those or us that dislike that.

------
staunch
Note to self: don't ever give into the temptation to work on consumer
hardware.

------
arram
Awesome. The wakemates tackled a tough problem. Really excited to see how it
turns out.

